# dell 1100 laser printer



## billd456 (Apr 8, 2006)

I had a Dell 1100 laser printer working on my iMac (G4 ball type) using a GIMP printer. I had to reset the queue and lost the driver. I can't remember which GIMP driver I used. Also, although I have loaded the latest GIMP s/w, I can't seem to get to them in Tiger 10.4.6. Any help would be graetly appreciated.


----------



## gsahli (Apr 8, 2006)

Can you tell us how the printer is connected, and what comm protocol you are going to use in Printer Setup?
The most likely driver is HP Laserjet 5 Series or 6 Series, Gimp-Print (CUPS). Does that ring a bell?


----------



## billd456 (Apr 8, 2006)

It is connected via USB. I have tried the HP Laserjet 4 and 6 (CUPS) but not the 5. Will do so.

Thanks


----------



## itbedave (Feb 7, 2008)

I know this is an OLD post - but since I just got one of these printers and had to track down the info to set it up myself (and it's not easy to find) - I thought I would share the solution.


Setup your printer, connect the USB cable, and turn it on.
Download THIS DRIVER from Samsung Australia for the ML-1710
Mount the driver as disc image and run the installer
When done, open up your System Preferences from the dock or Apple Menu.
Select the Print & Fax preferences.
Under the Printing section, use the + button at the bottom to add a new printer.
The Printer Setup Utility will launch and show a window with all available connected and/or shared wireless printers. Your Dell printer should show up in the list as "Laser Printer 1110"
Select it, and at the bottom of the window, click the popup that says "Please select a driver or printer model"
From the list of options, select Samsung - you will then see a list of Samsung printers
Select the ML-1710 and hit the Add button
Your new Laser Printer 1110 should now be in your printer list as the default selection. You can change it's name to "Dell 1100" or whatever you'd like by selecting the Info button above the printer list in the setup utility
Now just test it. Print something from any app - just be sure you select the new printer if it's not by default (it should be.)
Laugh out loud like Dr. Evil for, once again, defeating Michael Dell and his _freakin' laser_ printers.  []


----------



## homerb (Mar 25, 2008)

Excellent instructions, itbedave! This worked for a Dell 1110 shared from a wireless router.


----------



## lukedawg (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi. I just got a Dell 1110 printer and was following itbedave's directions for hooking it up, however when I get to the add printer screen, it shows up but won't let me select it and says Driver Not Installed. I tried every which way I could think of to get by this but nothing is working. Please if you can think of anything, let me know. It would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lordfreya (Apr 15, 2008)

I downloaded and installed the driver. I selected the ML 1710 while installing the printer and it added just fine. But it still won't print.

Using Leopard by the way. And connected by USB

I would very greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## psmak (May 24, 2008)

I followed all the instructions but ML 1710 wasn't on my list. I chose another ML but printer didn't work. Do you know of any other Samsung drivers that may work?
printless...


----------



## drmolecule (Jun 21, 2008)

itbedave's suggestion worked for me. I am running 10.5.3 and needed to print from a Dell 1110 laser printer via USB. The fix worked like a charm. (evil laugh)


----------



## itbedave (Jul 27, 2008)

FWIW - I just setup the same printer on a different Mac - G4 DP under 10.5.4 - and it worked just like it did the first time.

If you are having problems, you might download Onyx and reset your printing prefs before trying to install and setup per my instructions. You may have more problems going on to begin with that's causing your issues.


----------



## carterx (Sep 7, 2009)

itbedave said:


> I know this is an OLD post - but since I just got one of these printers and had to track down the info to set it up myself (and it's not easy to find) - I thought I would share the solution.
> 
> 
> Setup your printer, connect the USB cable, and turn it on.
> ...




Thanks, this worked 
Had to track down the driver and here's the link


----------

